#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Дзэн в Томске

## Ho Shim

До конца февраля (2017) буду находиться в Томске. Если кому-то интересна практика Дзэн, пишите - встретимся. Томск и, может быть, города рядом.

Кым Ган Суним, - монах ордена Дзэн Чоге, ученик Школы Дзэн Кван Ум. Главный монах монастыря Мусангса.

https://vk.com/keumgang
https://www.facebook.com/keum.gang.sunim

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.02.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2017)

----------

